# Solved: Printer- document has failed to print (network)



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Have a brand new Epson Workforce 610 printer- really nice, all the bells and whistles, and I got it cheap (99 bucks)... At first it was great, have the drivers installed on two computers and they both worked fine, and prints came out fast and clear over my home network, wirelessly. Both computers have XP, one being Home (SP3), and the other being Media Center (SP2). Well, all of a sudden, my Home computer just stopped printing, and the Media Center one works fine...

Every time I try to print a file on my Home computer, no matter what file, big or small, it will always bring up the Epson print status window and say 0/0 pages, and the bar will not fill. After a few moments I get a bubble from the task tray that says, "This document failed to print". I bring up the event manager by clicking that bubble, and it says "Error-Printing" under Status. The trouble shooting options have not helped me one bit, nor have Google searches yielded any relevant results. I have updated all my drivers (reinstalled them and updated them), and everything checks out fine- the printer connects and is ready to print and scan- my printer has a 3/3 bar connection and is connected to the correct network and everything, yet it still will not print from this computer.

This is very infuriating, as every printer I have ever owned has given me loads of trouble. The College Humor video, "Your Printer is a Brat", describes everything perfectly. 

Any and all assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

devendrakardam said:


> When attempting to print, the printing stops halfway through the first page and shows an error message: "This document failed to print". The error has occurred with Word documents, as well as PDF documents.
> 
> This is seriously frustrating you!! you have a relatively new HP PSC 1410 All-in-One Printer/Scanner/Copier, which has been working perfectly for the past 3 months. The printer has only seen light/moderate use, there should be no reason for this!!
> 
> ...


What is this spam? That's what 1 Google search pulled up, and that's not the problem whatsoever.


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Is the printer attached to a router?
Can you ping it from the Home computer?
I'd start by reinstalling it on the Home computer.


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Hughv said:


> Is the printer attached to a router?
> Can you ping it from the Home computer?
> I'd start by reinstalling it on the Home computer.


The printer is connected to the network via it's on board WiFi capabilities.

Yes, I can ping the printer from my Home computer, no problem. The Epson software has no problems connecting or identifying the printer over my home network.

I've already reinstalled the drivers, and that didn't work. I also updated them to the newest version, and that also didn't work.


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Reinstall the printer, not the drivers. For many printers this means attaching a USB cable and starting over. Just follow the maker's procedure.


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Hughv said:


> Reinstall the printer, not the drivers. For many printers this means attaching a USB cable and starting over. Just follow the maker's procedure.


Well, that's kinda' what I did. The printer doesn't need to be connected to the computer via USB to be installed. Like I said, the software can detect it, I can ping the printer, it's connected- I've reinstalled everything multiple times. It has to be something in Windows preventing it from actually printing.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

What error message is displayed on the printer?
I would definitely uninstall anything to do with this printer and start over to save time.
Do you have a 3d party firewall?


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Hughv said:


> What error message is displayed on the printer?
> I would definitely uninstall anything to do with this printer and start over to save time.
> Do you have a 3d party firewall?


Again, already done that. I've already completely uninstalled and cleared everything, and reinstalled everything. Didn't work.

There is no error message displayed on the printer because whenever I try to print, it doesn't communicate with it at all, but it will communicate perfectly fine trying to ping it of connect the computer to the printer via the Epson software. The only "error" that shows up is the bubble coming from the task tray saying "This document failed to print". As I've said before, I've done all the trouble shooting, fully reinstalled everything, and updated all the drivers.

This is pretty much what I get when I try to print.










No, I don't have a 3rd party firewall.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Well, there's your answer. This printer is on the wrong port. Change it to a TCP/IP port.


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Hughv said:


> Well, there's your answer. This printer is on the wrong port. Change it to a TCP/IP port.


...

That's just a picture I pulled off the internet as an example of the bubble. That's talking about a Samsung printer, and I have an Epson... 










That's the exact bubble I was getting. I thought I was over-clarifying what I was talking about already, I guess not.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Alright, what port is it assigned to?


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Hughv said:


> Alright, what port is it assigned to?


It's on the EpsonNet print port, EPDACD1F:WORKFORCE610. Not quite sure if that's what you were asking for.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Right-click the printer/properties/ports.
You might want to update this computer to SP3 to see if it helps.
Something has obviously changed-have you added any programs or made other changes lately?


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Hughv said:


> Right-click the printer/properties/ports.
> You might want to update this computer to SP3 to see if it helps.
> Something has obviously changed-have you added any programs or made other changes lately?


Check the OP- the Home computer is already SP3.

Printer/properties/ports- already posted. EPDACD1F:WORKFORCE610 That's the port name, description being EpsonNet Print Port, and the printer being my Workforce 610 printer.

I haven't installed any programs or made any changes to anything printer related. Installed the software a few months back when I got it, worked great, and then just stopped. The only programs I've installed have been a few games, and I've spent most of the time just browsing the internet and whatnot.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

See here:
http://files.support.epson.com/htmldocs/cx11nf/cx11nfng/lnwsw_4.htm
Turn off the Windows Firewall to see if it's affecting your printer.


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Hughv said:


> See here:
> http://files.support.epson.com/htmldocs/cx11nf/cx11nfng/lnwsw_4.htm
> Turn off the Windows Firewall to see if it's affecting your printer.


Wow... Thanks- I can't believe I didn't think of that. The firewall had been on the entire time and it just suddenly stopped working. :S

Solved.


----------

